# Laptop (+Vista): Auflösung ändert sich ab und an selbstständig



## cameeel (27. Oktober 2007)

Hallo.

Auf meinem Laptop läuft seit Kauf das vorinstallierte Betriebssystem Windows Vista. Funktioniert soweit alles ganz gut, nur wenn ich den Laptop-Deckel schließe und später wieder öffne, kommt es häufig vor, dass sich die Auflösung von alleine ändert (von 1440x900 auf 1024x768).
In der Systemsteuerung ist eingestellt, dass beim Schließen des Deckels in den "Energiesparmodus" gewechselt werden soll. Das klappt auch, nur eben manchmal der Fehler mit der Auflösung beim wieder einschalten.

Hat mir jemand ne Idee woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## subara (30. Oktober 2007)

Hast du auch aktuelle Treiber für die Grafikkarte installiert?


----------



## cameeel (30. Oktober 2007)

subara hat gesagt.:


> Hast du auch aktuelle Treiber für die Grafikkarte installiert?


Ist auf dem neusten Stand.
Es handelt sich übrigens um ein Acer Aspire 9423, vllt hat jemand das selbe Problem?


----------



## Rondras (4. November 2007)

ein neuer graka treiber hat bei mir auch nix gebracht aber folgendes war super:

guck mal in der reg. nach folgenden einträgen, das hat bei mir suuper geholfen:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Hardwa reProfiles\Current
\System\CurrentControlSet\Control\VIDEO

Der vorletzte String ist für die Graka. Dort die Schlüssel Default.Settings.XResolution.
Dort stehen Standardwerte wir 640 oder so.
Zum Editieren rechtsklick/ ändern und dann Hexadezimal deine Auflösung eingeben.

wenn das nicht hilft, einfach mal in den anderen schlüssel gucken. da gibts auch diese default.reg werte. ich habe bei mir alle auf meine auflösung geändert. nun keine probleme mehr damit


----------



## cameeel (5. November 2007)

Hi.
Ich kann "Default.Settings.XResolution" leider nicht finden (s. Anhang) 

Danke schonmal.


----------



## Rondras (6. November 2007)

du musst noch weiter klicken. lies dir nochmal meinen pfad durch !

und dort jeden eintrag unter VIDEO so abändern !


----------



## cameeel (7. November 2007)

Ah genau, danke.
Bei mir sind da halt etwas weniger Einträge under VIDEO..
Bei allen Einträgen steht auch schon bei X Resolution "1440" drin, nur bei einem nicht da hab ich es jetzt halt geändert.
Ich sag die Tage bescheid ob sich das Problem so beheben ließ 

** Nachtrag: Problem lässt sich damit beheben.


----------



## Rondras (18. August 2008)

ist ja geil dafür hast du 8 monate gebraucht ;-)


----------



## cameeel (19. August 2008)

Mist, ich dachte schon keiner merkts


----------



## frozen (2. September 2009)

Hi!
habe dasselbe problem und werde die lösung mal ausprobieren, hoffentlich klappt es so
erstmal schon danke dafür!
lg frozen_

hier nochmal ich,
der beschriebene weg hat bei mir leider nicht geklappt, das problem besteht weiterhin. hatte ihn in den ruhezustand versetzt, und als ich ihn jetzt wieder angemacht hab, hat er die auflösung wieder verstellt, obwohl ich die regedit einträge geändert hatte (laptop mit WinVis Home Prem)
hat noch jemand anderes eine idee oder einen grund dafür, dass es nicht geklappt hat? :/

upps, das ist jetzt peinlich :/
hab grad entdeckt, dass in der registry in einem unterschlüssel noch die alte einstellung drin war...jetzt steht überall die richtige auflösung, hoffentlich klappt es jetzt


----------



## frozen (6. September 2009)

hey,
vll kann das der admin wieder an meinen anderen post dranhängen...
also, es funktioniert immer noch nicht, beim reboot aus dem ruhezustand ist die auflösung immer noch verändert, obwohl jeder registry-eintrag geändert ist...also, hat jemand noch eine idee?
danke schonmal
lg


----------



## VistaBlister (22. Oktober 2009)

Liebe Leute!
Ich habe das gleiche Problem, kann allerdings den Pfad nicht finden. Es befinden sich nur die stinknormalen Ordner von Programme bis Windows auf meiner Festplatte. Auch in Windows in den Registry oder System Ordnern ist nihts zu finden... Bitte helft mir bei meiner blöden Frage ein wenig auf die Sprünge! Danke im Vorraus


----------

